# Button deaktivieren, dann Formular senden



## suntrop (22. Februar 2008)

Hi,

ich will beim Klick auf den "Senden" Button eines Formulars, diesen deaktivieren (doppel Senden vermeiden).
Habe folgendes hier im Forum gefunden, nur funktioniert es bei mir aus welchem Grund auch immer nicht.



socKe|bla hat gesagt.:


> hmm, nee, das ist alles nicht was ich will...
> habs jetzt so gemacht, hät ich eigentlich drauf kommen sollen, stand irgendwie aufem schlauch
> 
> ```
> ...



So sieht mein Code aus:

```
<form action="index.php" method="post" name="contactform" id="form1">
<input type="text" name="name" value="" onkeyup="doubleMe(this.value)" />
<br />
<textarea name="message" cols="30" rows="6"></textarea>
<br />
<input type="submit" name="submit_action" id="sndbtn" value="Senden" onClick="this.disabled=true;document.form1.submit()" />
</form>
```

Der PHP Code prüft, ob submit_action gesetzt ist. Falls ja, dann wird die Mail gesendet, ansonsten wird das Formular normal ausgegeben.


----------



## coReDaRk (22. Februar 2008)

Probiers mal so:

```
<form action="index.php" method="post" name="contactform" id="form1">
<input type="text" name="name" value="" onkeyup="doubleMe(this.value)" />
<br />
<textarea name="message" cols="30" rows="6"></textarea>
<br />
<input type="submit" name="submit_action" id="sndbtn" value="Senden" onclick="this.disabled=true;document.contactform.submit()" />
</form>
```


----------



## suntrop (23. Februar 2008)

Danke für die Hilfe, habe es übersehen:-(


----------

